# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  جلالة القائد الأعلى يزور إحدى تشكيلات العمليات الخاصه

## معاذ ملحم

_جلالة القائد الأعلى يزور إحدى تشكيلات العمليات الخاصه_ 




*زار جـلالة الـملك  عبـدالله الـثـاني القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة يرافقه ولي عهد البحرين  سمو الامير سلمان بن حمد آل خليفة اليوم احدى تشكيلات العمليات الخاصة، حيث  استمع جلالته والحضور الى ايجاز قدمه قائد الكتيبة عن سير الامور  العملياتية والتدريبية. * *

*
*وتابع جلالته والحضور تمرينا تعبويا نفذته مرتبات الكتيبة شارك فيه سمو الشيخ محمد بن سلمان بن حمد آل خليفة.*_وكان في استقبال جلالته والضيف سمو الامير فيصل بن الحسين ورئيس هيئة  الاركان المشتركة الفريق الركن مشعل محمد الزبن وعدد من كبار الضباط.

_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ربي يطول عمره .. 

مشكور معاذ*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ربي يعطيه العافية سيدنا ابو حسين وكمان أهلا وسهلا بضيف الاردن من البحرين 

يسلمو معاذ على التغطية*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكور على الخبر :: معاذ :: كالعادة قائد القوات المسلحة يطلع على آخر انجازات النشامى و تبادل التدريبات و الخبرات العسكرية مع الدول المجاورة و العالمية 
خبر مميز و تغطية رائعة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشكركم جميعا كل الشكر على المتابعة وعلى الكلام الجميل .

دائماً سيدنا ابو حسين يهتم برفقاء السلاح وبقواتنا المسلحه و الأجهزة الأمنية لأنها درع الوطن وحصنه المنيع بأذن الله .

اللهم إحفظ علينا نعمة الأمن و الأمان تحت ظل الراية الهاشمية الحكيمة الفذه .
*

----------

